# Therma-cell??



## skidoomaster (Jan 11, 2007)

I use mine hog hunting down in TX. helps a-bunch. My only complaint is the jacket you can buy for it. The way the draw straps and designed is a bit akward. I wish they could just simply make a belt loop for it. Unless I'm using my wrong?


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

i have to ask, about how long does a butane and mat last? have only read the posts, have seen them at gander and have a partial gift card left for this year? planning a sept camping trip and wondering if it would make the tent safe all night? then look at bow season


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

solohunter said:


> i have to ask, about how long does a butane and mat last? have only read the posts, have seen them at gander and have a partial gift card left for this year? planning a sept camping trip and wondering if it would make the tent safe all night? then look at bow season


3-4 hours for the mats, and 9-12 for the butane.http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/faq.html


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks, depending on how long i sleep = number of mats to change out,,, probably get one for the tree stand anyway,, gander mountain bound,,,,:evil:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I just found this on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270157539197&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------

